# Fluffy & Monster



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 29, 2010)

It's been just over a year that Fluffy and Monster's crossed over the Rainbow Bridge. 
I miss those 2 every day. We(my sister and I) talk about them a lot. Like what they did, and there bad habits, but good qualities.

For Monsters the best thing about her was her Kissing. If you picked her up she'd kiss your forehead. She was the lover of the group, she always wanted to be near you if you were around. When she was out she would follow you around and almost trip on her. She joined our Family on Halloween about 12 years ago. She was my sister's bunny as I had 1 already, but in her end stages of life she was my kid. My sister had left for Edmonton and thought about living and working there, so I was left alone to care for her and Fluffy. So we got quite attached to each other, Monsters loved me before but she loved me more when my sister left because I became her care taker. When my sister decided to come back home, Monsters didn't love Kris(my sis) as much as she did before. Monster didn't want to share her kisses with her like she did before.

For Fluffy the best thing about him was his attitude. He was such a small boy with big adventures. Fluffy was bought for my mom from Petland about 5 years ago. Mom liked him, but let me have him after I had lost another rabbit. When we finally left my parents house we took 4 rabbits, Monsters & Cookies, Fluffy and Pumpkin. We had 3 large store bough cages. When Fluffy was out he loved to jump on top of the other cages and bug them cause he was out and they weren't. He also liked to find trouble. Fluffy one night came down with Head-Tilt and received great Vet care and home care from my mom as I couldn't handle watching him in his condition and I was getting ready to leave for my trip. He recovered very well with a slight residual head-tilt but just made him even cuter when he looked up at you with his head tilted. He could only spin in 1 direction and it was so cute watching him run in circles.

Fluffy and Monsters became friends some time after Cookies passed. They became best friends and were insuperable. They did everything together. Monster loved to sit on him and he never complained once, he would just lie there and let her do it. 
She sat on him more her last year with us as she was going on 12+ and having medical problems. 


Rest In Peace my babies I miss you Always and Forever.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 29, 2010)

Some anniversaries are hard to deal with, but, the memories of our loved buns helps. Yesterday was the 2 year anniversary of our little Commander Bun-Bun's departure and we miss her as much as you miss not having yours with you anymore. est in peace little ones.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 29, 2010)

ray::hug1


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you 2 for Caring. It's so hard not being able to hold my baby girl even tho she was at least 12 anymore. The 3 I have now aren't as affectionate I miss that a lot.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 30, 2010)

Rebecca..gosh i remember when you posted about their deaths..doesn't seem like that long.....they were both beautiful bunnies..

:hug:


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 30, 2010)

You have some wonder memories of Fluffy and Monster. Reading about Fluffy getting up on the other rabbit cages to say hey I am out and you aren't made me laugh. And Monster with the kisses. I never get bunny kisses! I know this is a hard time for you. But you have so many great memories of them and that is a good thing. I am here for you if you need to talk.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanx Cheryl and Amy. I do have lots of great memories of them. 
Amy I might take you up on the other if I'm feeling like I need someone to chat with.


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 30, 2010)

Becka, please do. You see I am on facebook a lot so feel free to chat with me there or we can send PM's on RO.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 30, 2010)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> Becka, please do. You see I am on facebook a lot so feel free to chat with me there or we can send PM's on RO.


:hug:


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm sorry Rebecca, anniversaries of the death of loved ones can bring up a lot of emotions, both happy and sad. They were so lucky to have you in their lives, you are such an excellent bunny mom. 

_"When a pet dies, that special warm place in our hearts suddenly becomes empty... It will take time to get over the loss... but we realize, as time passes, that animals have a way of teaching us about loving, about loyalty, joy, and friendship... and whatever we've shared in their presence can never really be lost."_ _-Author unknown _

:rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 30, 2010)

What a sweet girl Monsters was. I also love Fluffy's attitude. Sounds like they were the best of both bunny personalities--one sweet, the other silly and full of "bun-nitude". It's sad that they left you, but they had such great lives with you, and with the amount they took care of each other they are certainly playing together at the Bridge. It is good to think about them no longer suffering from the health issues that they had. They were truly two once-in-a-lifetime bunnies.
:bunnyangel::bunnyangel:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 9, 2014)

Its almost 4yrs since I lost these 2 kids. 

I will never forget them, they taught me so much about Bunnies. 

Fluffy thought us about Rabbits with silliness are cute. He taught us compassion and Carnes when he developed Head Tilt and without my mom we wouldn't got through it.

Monsters always had love for us, kisses at any time if we were happy or sad. She loved to be loved and wanted to be near you. At the end of her life we delt with hardship. What was the best care for her as she aged and developed mobility issues but still a happy girl.

With the love we received we are able to continue on with our journey with Rabbits and continue to learn and teach others.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 11, 2014)

:angelandbunny:


----------

